# ********.شرح الخريطه السيكرومــــــــــــــــــتريه .*****



## Eng-Maher (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابــــــــــــــط ....................:
*********************
http://civil.colorado.edu/classes/aren4110/docs/Psychrometrics_1.pdf

وشكرا


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كان فين الشرح دة السنة اللى فاتت كنت محتاجة جدا انا مكنتش فاهم حاجة عن الدايجرام دة 
كنت بارسمة زى البطة كدة وبس 
ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور بهاء اهم حاجه انه فات وعدى وكل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال لما تبقى مهندس كبير قد الدنيا.


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورمشكور


----------



## شوان غازي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mamahgou (22 نوفمبر 2006)

many thanx


----------



## Romans (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تـــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر يابش مهندس 

انا عندي مادة تبريد وتكييف ونحتاج هذا الشارت

ألف شكر لك وجزاك الله خير ووفقك

انا بنزله وبعطي جميع طلاب الشعبه كل واحد نسخه وبوصيهم يدعون لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2006)

Romans قال:


> تـــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر يابش مهندس
> 
> انا عندي مادة تبريد وتكييف ونحتاج هذا الشارت
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------
يا سلام مشكور اخى كتير والله يبارك فيك ولو عايز اى حاجه ابعتلى رساله خاصه وان شاء الله انزلها فى موضوع.... شكرا

اخوك ماهر.


----------



## casper_100 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على هذا الشارت


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

casper_100 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على هذا الشارت


------------------------------
مشكور اخى كتير .


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور .... شوان غازى ,,,mamahgou ,, و اخى محمد لطفى


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور .... زيزووووووو


----------



## ثومة (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مهندس


----------



## ahmed morshidy (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوره ثومه 
مشكور اخى احمد مرشيدى


----------



## صدام عوض محمد (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووور صدام عوض


----------



## mori22 (4 أبريل 2007)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2007)

mori22 قال:


> Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuu



******************
مشكور اخى :56:


----------



## amirhelmy (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي 
الملف حذف من علي الموقع أرجو اعادة رفعه مرة أخري 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الصانع (20 أبريل 2007)

*انا مع أخي المهندس amirhelmy*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو اعادة رفعه مرة أخرى 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/هيما (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## eteleb (24 سبتمبر 2007)

100/100
بس لو فيه من نوع تاني ياريت تبعته


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

على فكرة فيه برامج كويسة جداا فى السيكرومترى انا عندى واحد هايل


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Yasser Al-Saleh (6 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## mfex76 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

File not found?????????


----------

